# Starter Kit or not?



## imrite (Feb 29, 2012)

As I’m getting back into this hobby, I’ve been debating whether or not it’s better to get a starter kit as a beginning point. I’ve had my eye on the Aqueon Starter Kit 55 Gallon Deluxe. I can see a definite advantage in purchasing everything I’d need right at the start but I have some concerns/questions I’m hoping people will have some insights into.

First, is the equipment that comes with the starter kits good enough quality for long term use? Or would I be better off to buy each piece individually based on reviews out there?

Secondly, is the starter kit more cost effective than buying equipment separately? Will I pay less for the starter kit in the short term, but possibly have to replace the equipment sooner costing more money in the long-term?

Thanks!


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

In general, starter kits come with very basic in general equipment. I believe you can mix and match and buy your desire equipment separately to be more efficient to your needs or your fish's needs.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm with Charles. If you have experience and have what you want in mind, don't go with a starter kit. But if you don't know and you just want to keep some fish for a while to see if you are able to meet the commitments then the starter kit isn't bad. I've found in my own experience in buying a kit that I ended up throwing up/selling everything but the stand and the tank itself and replacing everything else.


----------



## mv7 (Jun 16, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> I'm with Charles. If you have experience and have what you want in mind, don't go with a starter kit. But if you don't know and you just want to keep some fish for a while to see if you are able to meet the commitments then the starter kit isn't bad. I've found in my own experience in buying a kit that I ended up throwing up/selling everything but the stand and the tank itself and replacing everything else.


yep agreed


----------



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

Starter kits are pretty general too - ultimately the shrimp farmer, planted tank enthusiast, cichlid keeper and monster fish fan - are going to have totally different wants and needs.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I've always purchased items seperately, quite usually from our classifieds actually.

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Imrite,

What did you have in mind setting up? Community,Planted,Biotope? I do agree with the others as well, and found out in the long run i didn't use the stuff that came with it.Some of the manufacturers out there are getting better with their whole packages,just a bit of research and time goes a long way to find what your looking to settle with.Classifieds here are a start, along with some of the sponsors whom have equipment to sell as well.Cost is something to consider as well, certain items will raise the price depending on the make, and don't forget the cosmetic stuff( plants-live/fake,rocks-stones,driftwood,ornaments) and potential stock you will add.Plan it all on paper,try and keep a budget if you can, but if money isn't an issue buy as you please.Good luck with your purchase!



imrite said:


> As I'm getting back into this hobby, I've been debating whether or not it's better to get a starter kit as a beginning point. I've had my eye on the Aqueon Starter Kit 55 Gallon Deluxe. I can see a definite advantage in purchasing everything I'd need right at the start but I have some concerns/questions I'm hoping people will have some insights into.
> 
> First, is the equipment that comes with the starter kits good enough quality for long term use? Or would I be better off to buy each piece individually based on reviews out there?
> 
> ...


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi, Imrite... I'd like to follow Luke78's post and ask if you've bought something yet. I know that everyone here has said that it's better to buy the tank components individually. I think that's particularly true if you've got a bit of experience. I'd like to put in a good word for kits, though. If you really like the tank and stand that comes with a kit and it's a tank that you think you'd like to have for a long time, then a starter kit can often be useful. Take the Fluval starter kits (I'm familiar with them but the Aqueon is probably similar). You get a pretty decent HOB filter, a heater and a basic light with their starter kits. A few months down the road, you might find that you want a different light that works better for your particular needs, or you would like a more powerful filter... but you can add one then, when you know what you need. By then, you most likely will have looked at many BCA tank journals and visited people's houses and seen their tanks (maybe) and you might pick a different light or filter than you would have picked just starting out.

You're going for quite a big tank right at the start, which is great. But a lot of people start with smaller tanks and in those cases the starter kits can be great, for example the small Hagen or Marineland kits. I have a 12 gallon Marineland Eclipse that has always been an attractive, easy-to-look after setup, and I've never had to make a change to it. Ditto with the Eclipse 6 that I had for many, many years. The Eclipse tanks are a complete system with filter, biowheel and light, and they are reliable. If someone fell in love with an Eclipse (of any size) and loved the look of the tank, they might be very happy with that tank for years even if it could be considered a starter kit. I think I had one of our Eclipses for over 15 years.

That said, I did get a second hand starter kit from a member who had to move away suddenly. The kit was still almost brand new. I only ever used the tank and the glass lid. I bought a new light, 2 new filters, and a new heater. And a stand! (It didn't come with a stand.) So, I think that if you do buy a kit, it's important to pick a tank that you love. If your main goal is to have that tank, then the equipment that is bundled with it will carry you until you find things that suit you better, and they will always be good for backup if your other equipment fails in any tank. The light and heater that came with the kit didn't end up on my tank but they did end up on a tank that needed them! And, the BCA member who originally owned the kit probably never would have upgraded any of the items because he didn't plant his tanks.

Have fun and let us know what you decided to go with. We all know the feeling of standing in front of a setup at the store and drooling. I'd love to see photos of your new setup. If you get a great price on that kit, it might be just the thing for you.


----------



## Flaming Fighter (Dec 25, 2011)

I would like to know your decision as well and if you are happy with your purchase as I was also thinking of a starter kit. Size from 5 to 10 gallons and then upgrade the incandescent light (if any). But it will probably have to wait while I save up.


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

IMO starter kits are quite expensive and if you buy second hand from the classified here or craiglist you not only cold get everything much cheaper but better customize your needs.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

If cost effectiveness is a factor, the best place to look is the want ads of BCAquaria. There are often great deals.


----------



## imrite (Feb 29, 2012)

Cost effectiveness is always an issue :bigsmile:

I decided to stay away from a starter kit for a couple of reasons. I got a good deal on some tanks and equipment (thanks Aquaman), plus what I still need to purchase I like to read reviews and do research into the better products.

Hoping to have my tank up in a few weeks.



TomC said:


> If cost effectiveness is a factor, the best place to look is the want ads of BCAquaria. There are often great deals.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

You got some tanks and equipment from Aquaman? Awesome! He is a really wonderful BCA member and knows tons about fish. I'm glad that you're off to a good start. Enjoy!


----------

